
Larry Page and Sergey Brin with Vinod Khosla [video] - martinesko36
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wdnp_7atZ0M
======
ykumar6
It's interesting how not even the founders of Google can come to a consensus
on what technology is doing to jobs

Larry Page thinks most people will be part-time employed or not employed at
all since human needs are fixed.

Sergey thinks human needs are endless, and jobs creation will always happen.

Perhaps no one really knows the answer.

~~~
psbp
I think Sergey was walking Larry's answer back in order to not seem so
radical.

------
jackaltman
I love that these guys think of 4 years as short term and 20 years as long
term. Young companies often set up this dichotomy as a couple months vs. a
couple years, which just isn't enough. Long term thinking is a big potential
advantage startups have over public incumbents that have quarterly
expectations, but it's usually not taken advantage of. Not just on founders
obviously, whole startup ecosystem fuels this.

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "Long term thinking is a big potential advantage startups have over public
incumbents that have quarterly expectations"

I completely disagree. If a public company has a poor quarter their stock
price might fall a bit and shareholders might get pissed off. If a startup has
a bad quarter that could be enough to put it out of business. Startups can't
ignore the long-term but naturally all new businesses live day-to-day,
especially when relying on venture capital and not a reliable revenue stream.

~~~
jackaltman
I thought about this more and I think you're right. Some companies do become
very short term focused when they go public, but when you not longer have to
worry about short term survival you can plan much farther out in the future.

------
turingbook
The transcript: [http://www.khoslaventures.com/fireside-chat-with-google-
co-f...](http://www.khoslaventures.com/fireside-chat-with-google-co-founders-
larry-page-and-sergey-brin)

------
randomfool
"it's amazing when the business people take over how rational they get focused
on short term revenue and lose the long term vision"\- on why Excite
management was having difficulty buying PageRank for $350k (or $1.6m, not
entirely clear).

I think this is a problem at a number of established tech companies as the
management layer evolves.

~~~
sumedh
> on why Excite management was having difficulty buying PageRank

The big money was in portals not search during those days. If I am not
mistaken even the Google founders initially had no idea how to monetize it.

------
andrewtbham
Here are a bunch of tweets with some highlights. Scroll down to july 3rd

[https://twitter.com/khoslaventures](https://twitter.com/khoslaventures)

------
anmol
Plug: I'm one of the founders of Ginger.io, the healthcare company Larry,
Sergey & Vinod mention. We're doing some really interesting things in
healthcare and sensor data-- deploying across a varity of healthcare systems
and driving interventions, and the best part is having a real impact on
people's lives.

If you'd like to learn more, shoot us an email at hello@ginger.io or see our
Join-Us page.

------
kumarm
I personally loved Khosla's company building Talk here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRCoBgC_n1Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRCoBgC_n1Q)

------
mullingitover
Khosla is an absolute scumbag.[1] Really disappointed to see Larry and Sergey
hanging out with this guy.

[1] [http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/16/us/its-privacy-vs-the-
peop...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/16/us/its-privacy-vs-the-people-in-
the-battle-for-martins-beach.html)

